# The geriatric roller coaster



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I hear you...so clearly. When Taya was sick, this was exactly our lives. In the end, I would give anything more to have her still. When it was the end, one of the hardest things was to stop trying things. I got a little crazy at the end thinking there must be something else I could do. And of course there wasn't.

So I understand. Toby is still with you and I think you have had him longer than we had Taya. Didn't Toby have a splenectomy? Taya had one good year afterwards...

But what else is there to do. We all have had this experience, haven't we. And all we can do is help one another along. Recognize that we all hurt... and send prayers and energy to our friends when we can.

Which is exactly what I am doing for you right now...hang in there. You are a good momma... (((Hugs))))....peace...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks!
Yes, Toby had a splenectomy over 4 years ago. Some of his current problems (chronic demodex mange) relate to that.
But he's a big golden, thin but tall, so he's having lots of problems with his back end. It's so sad to see.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I so relate. I was there with my previous three goldens who lived to be 12, 14, and 12. After that, we tried to prevent whatever went wrong with the previous dogs. I became an expert on hemangio, hypothyroid, seizures, megaesophagus. I thought this time we had good genetics with long life spans. I now have Gunner (7) with GRPU, cataracts and hypothyroid (caught early due to hypervigilence).
Then at 11, Selka got bone cancer. Now I feel like a crazy woman, happy one minute from him rolling in the grass to getting nauseated when he almost falls.
We are doing all we can do to keep him as pain free as possible. I researched and found an IV infusion that relieves pain, builds bone and kills cancer cells. He is also getting laser treatments, supplements a plenty and pain meds. He is happy today and rolling in the grass.
But because Selka has terminal cancer there will be a limit. I will not take away his dignity or his quality of life. When he doesn't eat, can't get up/walk at all, or has no glint in his eye then it will be time. I will not let my beloved boy suffer.

I should add that with Max, our boy who had back end issues , I worried about how we would know when it was time. To What lengths would we go to? Well, it ended up what took his life was something I would never have expected (let alone heard of ) back then. You just never know. That's why my new motto is One Day at a Time.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's so hard to ride the emotional roller coaster with our geriatric dogs, isn't it? I know there are several of us there right now, my Toby being one of them.
> They have a couple of good days in a row, and we are so encouraged. We feel good all over, and hopeful that they're really and truly doing okay.
> Then they have a couple of bad days. We fret. We worry about whether or not it's almost *time*. We worry about their quality of life.
> We go online and research to be sure we're doing absolutely everything we can do. We grasp at straws; we spend a small fortune taking them to every vet, chiropractor, nutritionist, specialist, and accupuncturist we can find.
> ...


Very well said, like you read my mind, thank you for posting that. 

Been through it with my first and I have been going through it again for some time with my guy Tucker. His quality of life is of utmost importance to me. 

I have indeed gone blurry eyed at the computer trying to research everything I can, spent a fortune with the best care, tried a whole lot of supplements, Made a elbow guard for his bone spurs, bought a cool bed to keep him comfortable, and a wagon to get him back to his favorite places.

Had a talk with my vet 3 weeks ago and he mentioned (and don't take this the wrong way) how he thought he almost bought it with the gastro issues caused by Deramaxx. I had to "remind" him that he almost bought it a year ago when his lungs collapsed in middle of nowhere Maine and he survived. Then he came up lame this January and we thought it could be bone cancer. Then the nose bleeds.

My guy must be part cat because he has used up 4 lives already. Currently going through more issues (maybe nasal cancer that spread to the lungs) and the UTI problem, but like you said "worry like crazy that it's the beginning of *the end*". I continue to enjoy the moments and do my best to deal with the ups & downs, because it is a whole lot better than the roller coaster ride coming to a stop. But boy, it is tough.

A long time ago my dad (RIP) said to me shortly after I rescued Deardra "boy you get awfully attached to them you know". I nodded my head and agreed, but little did I know at the time how attached one could get.

I wish you and your Toby (and Tiny) the best.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You do get attached to them, that is for sure!

I relate so much to this thread. Hotel, thanks for posting your thoughts. I'm finding myself, in the aftermath of losing Barkley at age 12 yrs 11 months, starting to focus on Toby with a "senior dog" attitude even though he is not quite 7 years old and even though he acts like a mischievous puppy most of the time. I already placed him on twice-yearly veterinary exams and I'm trying to keep him as healthy as possible for as long as possible. It appears we are going to have some cardiac issues with him, along with his continuing eye/cataract issues, but that's okay...the longer he is with us, happy and causing trouble, the better.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww I know how you feel... it is so hard some days! Wolfie and Aiyana were old together kind of. Wolfie was long lived at 15 1/2...Aiyana was almost 11 when we lost Wolfie. I had jokingly named my new van at the time "the geriatric dog mobile" , it was mainly used to transport dogs back and forth to the Vet LOL. We lost Aiyana to the same nasty disease as Wolfie just 20 months later.

Now I am going through the geriatric thing with Dream, there are some really good days, and some really bad days. She will be 13 in a couple of weeks, and I so admire her strength and courage, she has been through a lot in her almost 13 years. She still wants to trudge up those stairs to her bed every night...she needs help, but insists on going. There are days she plays like a pup, and still chases Layla to mount her occasionally so she knows SHE is the alpha LOL. The next day she is limping horribly and needs two tramadol. She is a Lab, and like a Golden that tail is wagging, she is smiling, happy, and keeps going...despite her ailments. Dream lives to eat...if she turns down food, I know she is not feeling so great - thankfully that is a very rare occasion with her. 

I am enjoying my days with her to the fullest, even though she is a sofa hog....Some days she really frightens me, the next day she is Dream again. I complained to my family the other night about sleeping in "Dream divets" in the sofa...and then I thought, one day being in that "Dream Divet" is going to be very comforting to me.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

With a 9, almost 12 and a 15 year old, we ride that roller coaster daily. We especially worry about Reilly, our soon to be 12 year old and cancer survivor (now about 16 months since diagnosis). Every little cough, sneeze or ANYTHING, we panic and run him to the vet. It's hard, it's exhausting most days and some days we wonder, "what were we thinking?" But everyday we are rewarded by golden kisses and loving looks with those big brown eyes! And it's all worth it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It actually scares me that I know how you feel. And I'm sorry you're going through it. 

My girl is *only* almost 10 (Sept 21st), but I already find myself paying such attention to every little thing. I find myself thinking, she's slower today, she seems so tired, her limp is getting worse. It scares me to death to even think for a moment that something could be wrong. Then there's a day like today: I took her to the park, and she was skipping! She made it around three times and didn't want to leave! She found a ball right at the end, and still had energy to play! I realize she hasn't been stiff and achy in more than a week - the Sashas Blend is working!! And it was SUCH a hot and humid summer - it was probably the heat affecting her - today was cool and she was back to her bouncy self.

Argh. I know that roller coaster. And I am so happy I have found this place because I know the wonderful support that exists here. I know I will need it one day. I hope not for a really long time. But we're here for you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> And so it goes. It's emotionally very, very draining to live with these geriatric guys, but I treasure each and every day that I have left with my Toby.


That's how we felt with our old guys... they become so sweet when they get that old. And ours both lived to be 13. With our Danny we knew he didn't have much time left after we lost his brother, and every day I spent a good portion of my free time with him, doing things that he enjoyed doing. Like sitting around with his head in my lap. 

Our guys both had bad joints in their last couple years, and they needed help climbing stairs. But I know it really wasn't as bad as what other old dog owners go through.

One of my neighbors recently had their golden put to sleep. She was almost 17 and reached a point where she was perfectly healthy and had no other issues except she could not walk. Their last year they were putting her on a makeshift stretcher just to get her outside for potty. Speaking to the husband, he wished they'd let her go sooner and he described that helpless look on her face when she wanted to get around but couldn't. 

I both hope for and dread getting to that point with my dogs.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

You are not alone - I'm going through this with my 13.5 year old now. Yesterday, I took her to get her eyes checked and she was so cute! She was all excited to have her leash on and be seeing people. She was even trying to trot along side me even though her rear legs aren't very co-ordinated any more. She kept pulling me to strangers so they would pet her 

Last night, when I was getting ready for bed, I noticed her sleeping next to the couch. She was so deeply asleep, she didn't hear me rustle the cookie bag. When I put a cookie down by her nose she woke up for a few seconds to eat it and then went back to sleep. When I got up this morning, she was in the same spot and my heart skipped a beat as I watched to see if she was breathing. She was and she woke up a few seconds later and came over to say Good Morning. 

Today, hubby said she was playing earlier but later she seemed to be uncomfortable, laying with her feet kind of tucked under her. I keep checking on her to see if she's okay. Currently, she's all flopped over on her side which usually means she feeling better. The trip to get her eyes checked was about 2 hours long, including driving time. She rode in the back seat and we had to walk pretty far (for her) to get to the CERF clinic. I think maybe she's just exhausted/sore from that.

Every night before bed, I give her a long hug and tell her that I love her. On her bad nights, I tell her that it's okay if she needs to "leave" me. Then I anxiously walk downstairs if she doesn't greet me at my bedroom door.

It's hard to go through each day thinking it might be her last but I wouldn't trade the time I've had with her for anything.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Barb, I'm sorry to read about Toby. I'm not on here as much anymore, but I know there is no one who loves or cares for their dogs better than you do. It is SO hard to watch them grow old. My childhood cocker spaniel still lives with my parents and at 12 he is really going downhill with his hearing and vision. The good news is that you can make their later years the best they can be with a lot of TLC!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know I'm one of those you are taking about and you sure did hit the mail on the head with this post.

We've had a not good weekend so I am on the downslope, but hoping the predinsone he started Saturday will help.:crossfing Sound familiar?

Copper is my 4th dog in 8 years. My other rescues were older, but once it was time I lost them very quickly. I've never had to deal with geriatric issues like this and it can be very disheartening. We get one thing better and another crops up. The missing spleen may be contributing to the issues, but if that hadn't been found and removed I would have lost him 02/2009.

I love my old boy dearly and treasure every moment with him as we all do. I pray for more quality time, not just "time". And yes, I frequently look closely to see if Copper is still breathing and hold my breath until I see he is.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing I have noticed more and more with my 13 year old Rosie, is that these dogs are very, very good at not letting you know when they aren't feeling well. They are so in tune with pleasing us, they don't like to show their bad days or when they are ill.

After the go around in May with her inner ear infections, Rosie has been sick again this last week. She is having immune system issues due to her age. Three trips to see the vet and massive amounts of antibiotics. She will kick out of this one, but the next? I just don't know. 

I have to hand it to our vet. He is not the best vet we have had, but he is kindly, likes goldens very much, does his best, and he understands me. He refuses to try and "counsel" me about the time Rosie and I have left. We both understand that a deficient immune system is a problem. He understands that I know what the story is, and he respects my space enough to not bring it up in our conversations. 

Yesterday, Rosie needed her third penicillin shot, and his wife was asking what the scoop was, and Dr. just said "she is having a compromised immune disorder from age, we'll talk later..." in response to her. The subject quickly changed and that was that. I appreciate that. I have lost enough pets in my life that I have learned to deal with it in my own way. I have also learned that heroic efforts to keep these wonderful dogs going is generally only for our own needs after a while.

I will treasure every day that we have left. Rosie has been a wonderful dog from the day we brought her home at 7 weeks. Always good natured, always well behaved, always just a great doggy. When she is gone, I will surely miss her like none other. I will shed a great many tears, too. I will also do it knowing that God gave me two wonderful golden companions in this life to treasure the memories.

Now, where did I put those dog brushes. She's behind schedule.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's so hard to ride the emotional roller coaster with our geriatric dogs, isn't it? I know there are several of us there right now, my Toby being one of them.
> They have a couple of good days in a row, and we are so encouraged. We feel good all over, and hopeful that they're really and truly doing okay.
> Then they have a couple of bad days. We fret. We worry about whether or not it's almost *time*. We worry about their quality of life.
> We go online and research to be sure we're doing absolutely everything we can do. We grasp at straws; we spend a small fortune taking them to every vet, chiropractor, nutritionist, specialist, and accupuncturist we can find.
> ...


Sigh... Barb, you've certainly captured it in a nutshell. I'm feeling somewhat fortunate that right now, my oldest is just going to be nine. At one point, we had one almost 16, one 14, and two at 12.5. It was doggy old folks home. So hard to think about them not living forever.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just recently started down that rollercoaster ride and I'm not loving it though I wouldn't change it to keep them going another day. My 2, 9 y/o senior Goldens, so young in comparison to some of you who have oldsters, started having health problems. Baylee, with hypothyroidism all her life is now having back problems and was diagnosed with GRPU with eye problems. And well, Beau now has osteosarcoma, is hypothyroid and has survived melanoma, mast cell tumors and cardiomyopathy. It seems like I spend more time researching answers to their senior ailments than I do attending to my household and job. Both are seeing specialists to keep them comfortable and happy and the rollercoaster ride begins.
But I wouldn't have it any other way for everyday I have them to enjoy and love and spoil.
This rollercoaster is not so much fun but it is the best we can do.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. We are going through the same thing with our Jake who turned 13 in June. Just when we think he is not feeling well, he surprises us and snaps out of it, rolling on his back kicking his legs all around as happy as can be. 
We treasure each and every day we have with him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I know I'm one of those you are taking about and you sure did hit the mail on the head with this post.
> 
> We've had a not good weekend so I am on the downslope, but hoping the predinsone he started Saturday will help.:crossfing Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


Teresa, just wanted to put out there that all 3 of the acupuncture vets we used for our dogs did not want to do acupuncture while the dog was on prednisone or had some other steroid in his system. You might want to check before spending hard-saved money for acupuncture.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

It looks like we're starting down that rollercoaster ride. You are so right one day you think things are going ok and then you get the blood work back just to find out it's not as good as you thought. I will keep you and Toby in my prayer's.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Teresa, just wanted to put out there that all 3 of the acupuncture vets we used for our dogs did not want to do acupuncture while the dog was on prednisone or had some other steroid in his system. You might want to check before spending hard-saved money for acupuncture.


Well, shoot. I was going to call tomorrow to schedule a visit. I will ask if the laser treatment is at least beneficial. I'm sticking with the prednisone for 3 weeks as the ortho vet recommended. I just don't know what else to do.

Thanks for the info!

Barb - I hope Copper's alter ego Toby is doing better. He is sooooo close to my heart too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not on the rollercoaster. Yet. I'm standing in line, knowing...hoping....I eventually get on the ride. I feel for you and understand. Everytime Penny sleeps too sound or doesn't come to greet us, I'm afraid for the worst.

Every cough, every slip I wonder if it's starting. She's 8 1/2. No guarantees on how long she'll be 'young'.

You all have my prayers.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I know all about that roller coaster! A few years back four of our dogs were geriatric, my first pony was 28, and my cat was 14. Needless to say, those were not a good two years. We spent so much money trying to keep everyone healthy and comfortable, and it was just so hard watching them through old age. 

I know the geriatric roller coaster is just around the bend for Milly, and I pray everyday that she remains healthy, active, and happy. She's 11, so I know it's got to be close.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm right there with the rest of you on this Roller Coaster-my boy turned 15 on 8/31.
He's got a Vet appointment this morning to have a few things looked at. 

He's sleeping more and more everyday, but when he's awake and up, he's right in the middle of everything like always. 

He definitely has days that are better than others-some days I look at him and you'd never know he's 15. He looks great, feels good, and still wants to play as much as he can. Then there are days I find myself wondering if this is going to be his last.

I try to take each day one at a time and enjoy the time I have with him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaack!
I was looking throw some pictures on a disc to show my boss the stone work we had done on the house and he saw a picture of Copper.
"My God, that dog has been through a lot" He exclaims. Well, true but I don't like hearing how bad he looks now. I know he has lumps, bumps and boils and look pretty pitiful and I hate it.
He was even looked over a couple of times at PetSmart yesterday and the people petted Jack instead. I know the lumps turn them off and it makes me sad because he just loves everybody.
I wish they weren't right on his head like that!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd pet Copper in a heart beat! To me he radiates happiness! 

How is our mischievous pup doing tonight? Is he resting per doctor's orders?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd not only pet Copper but I'd kiss his sweet nose! Barb, you hit it on the head, but what else is there to do but buy more tickets for the ride, even if it makes you nauseous sometimes And Carolina Mom, hooray for fifteen; if it gives you any hope, my Cody's brother lived happily to well over sixteen. Cody was a youngster of 14 yrs, 3 months and 4 days when he left this earth. I have a soft spot for all the seniors, so please kiss all of yours today for me. Finn's having his 8th birthday next month....practically a toddler!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seniors*

Barbara:

Yes, it sure is an emotional roller coaster with the Seniors, but they are so worth it.

Other than her TPLO Surgery in March 2009, our Senior Golden Smooch, who is 
11 1/2 years old has been doing well. We live in fear of her tearing another ACL, and pray that doesn't happen as I don't think she would be able to handle another one and economically I KNOW that we couldn't-I lost my job a year ago.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would not only pet Copper on his sweet old head, I'd give him a big kiss, too!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Copper is beautiful and I'd kiss him too, darling boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep, I'd kiss Copper too!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well thanks.
I'll give him the nose pats, hugs and kisses from all of you while we veg in front of the TV tonight per Doctor's and DallasGold's orders.

He has the boil visible in the picture and an adenoma on the other side that has started growing in the last few weeks. They are unsightly and make many people back away from him. That is so sad because he just loves everybody. His ortho vet didn't hesitate to "get all over him" and that sure endears him to me. He's a cute little youngster too that I would have been all over 20 years ago.

Hopefully the prednisone and laser treatments will put us back on the upslope of the roller coaster.:crossfing

We continue the ride. The help, support and friendship I get from this forum helps enormously.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet, sweet Cooper. Hugs and kisses to your special boy.

People can be so cruel and heartless- it's no different than when someone sees a handicap person, they see the shell/body, not the spirit and person inside. So sad.......


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I know he has lumps, bumps and boils and look pretty pitiful and I hate it.
> He was even looked over a couple of times at PetSmart yesterday and the people petted Jack instead. I know the lumps turn them off and it makes me sad because he just loves everybody.


If I had met you guys in Petsmart you could be sure I would have showered your Copper boy with affection. I get the same thing from people when they see Tucker, the "what happened to him" thing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We got the stares from strangers with poor Barkley during his chemotherapy treatments. In addition to his bare belly from the splenectomy he developed hyperpigmentation from the Doxorubicin....huge black spots on his skin. His fur got very patchy too. He looked pretty pathetic but underneath it all was the sweet Barkley spirt we loved so much. 

I'm glad Copper is resting up so he can get in trouble once his soreness is gone!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I think people are nuts. There's plenty of Golden there to love on, even with his boo-boo. I think he's beautiful. 

All of us seniors are pretty-well scarred and battered; it isn't easy getting THIS old! 

I would give him hugs and pats and kisses. :kiss:


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

We are on the "geriatric roller coaster" again too. I am still not recovered from my last "ride" but will do what I can to make sure my senior boy is happy and comfortable for as long as I can. It is exhausting in so many ways and not many people understand that...but I would do it over and over and over. 

My Archie is 12 now. He has been comfortable on Metcam and Tramadol but we just stopped the Metacam (and will for a week). We are going to try Cortizone to see if he issues are disc related. The Cortizone will work if they are. If not, we go back to Metacam. He doesn't appear to be in ANY pain, but recently his back end went totally out. He was able to recover thankfully. We are chosing not to do an MRI because we don't want to put him through any surgery, so we are going the Cortizone route for short term. 

He sees a Chiropractor and we have another appointment this Wednesday. It was really helping him but then his back end went out so I'm not really sure what we are dealing with at this point. It seems that he is following the same path as my last Golden who most likely had Degenerative Myelopathy.

This forum has helped me in the past and is also helping me now as I read all the ways people are helping their Senior Goldens. So I thank you all for that. Give your dogs a kiss on the nose from me!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't recommend acupunture strongly enough. It has made SUCH a difference for my Toby! You might want to consider it. Chiro worked for him for a while, but then no longer seemed to be helping.




Goldenz2 said:


> We are on the "geriatric roller coaster" again too. I am still not recovered from my last "ride" but will do what I can to make sure my senior boy is happy and comfortable for as long as I can. It is exhausting in so many ways and not many people understand that...but I would do it over and over and over.
> 
> My Archie is 12 now. He has been comfortable on Metcam and Tramadol but we just stopped the Metacam (and will for a week). We are going to try Cortizone to see if he issues are disc related. The Cortizone will work if they are. If not, we go back to Metacam. He doesn't appear to be in ANY pain, but recently his back end went totally out. He was able to recover thankfully. We are chosing not to do an MRI because we don't want to put him through any surgery, so we are going the Cortizone route for short term.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Know exactly what you mean - sadly my last geriatric rollercoaster ended in 2008 and have been through it with Kelly, Ginny, Holly and Ralph - but I would not have missed one minute of it. Yes of course I would have loved there to be no illnesses etc but we don't live in a perfect world.


----------

